# Karate in DFW



## MyMartialMind (Jan 4, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a good school in DFW that focuses on bunkai and kyusho practice (not necessarily KO)?

Thanks.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 4, 2012)

what part of town do you live in? if you are only interested in traditional japanese karate, I would rec Shihan Ivan Lewis in Arlington.


----------



## MyMartialMind (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for responding, I live in Plano, however, if the instructor is good I don't mind driving to get what I'm looking for.  I am not only interested in Japanese Karate, did you have another system and instructor in mind?


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 5, 2012)

i am from there, and i know pretty much everyone worth going to, tell me what you are looking for in a school, and i will hook you up.


----------



## MyMartialMind (Jan 6, 2012)

The style is not as important as the focus of the school.  So I am looking for a school that is self defense based, not one focused on tournament sparring or even useless sparring for that matter.  If it is a style where forms are practiced, then practical self defense scenarios and responses should be linked to the movements of the form.  In terms of culture, I want the students to be sort of serious about what they are doing.  I think the Sensei/Sifu/Guro etc. sets the tone for this in the school.  Thanks.


----------

